# Hymer 575 A Class for sale on ebay ??



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170448738485&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123

I've had this van on my watchlist for about a month now, it's just been relisted for the second time.

Initially, it was 24,995 then 23,495 and now 22,995.

The trader is obviously keen to sell it, I can't help but wonder why ?

What do you think ? Is it a bargain or a lemon ??

Has anyone viewed this van ???


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

looks good deal but like yourself have seen it up twice now ,
not interested myself through personal choice ,dont want fixed bed ,must have LHD etc but if it suits not a bad deal for something that would have been about £50,000 only a few years and 35000 mls ago


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Having had two Hymer 544s, I have looked closely at your post, and if the van layout suits your requirements I would hot foot it up to examine it, and the service record. Three previous owners is a bit high perhaps, and would want to verify the mileage. It looks a lovely van.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hello,

Nice van, good price.

I think if you could afford it and liked the layout, this would be a much better buy.

Eura Mobil

TM


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

It's not stunningly cheap - note that it's a Classic - they sold for quite a bit less than the full B series equivalent when new. And 30mpg is optimistic - I get more like 25-27mpg from mine, driven sedately. I'd haggle.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just one point to be aware of. This is a B Classic, not a B-Klasse. I'm not sure what the detailed differences are, but the Classics were cheaper than the B-Klasse. I can see that the roof and side-wall join looks different. On the B-Klasse, the roof curves over to form the top of the side, and the seam is about 6 inches down from the top. In the Classic, the joint is at the corner of the flat and upright.
I believe the interior finish was a bit different too. Also, the Classic did not have an Alko chassis and double floor: it was built on a standard Ducato base. The lack of double floor doesn't mean it will not be good for low temperatures however, but I would check whether the waste tank is insulated and heated by the Truma. In the case of B-Starline (which were effectively B-Klasse spec on a Merc chassis, there is no double floor either, but we have been out in ours in snow and ice several times with no problem. However, I know that the waste system is insulated and heated in these.

Philip


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> Just one point to be aware of. This is a B Classic, not a B-Klasse. I'm not sure what the detailed differences are, but the Classics were cheaper than the B-Klasse. I can see that the roof and side-wall join looks different. On the B-Klasse, the roof curves over to form the top of the side, and the seam is about 6 inches down from the top. In the Classic, the joint is at the corner of the flat and upright.
> I believe the interior finish was a bit different too. Also, the Classic did not have an Alko chassis and double floor: it was built on a standard Ducato base. The lack of double floor doesn't mean it will not be good for low temperatures however, but I would check whether the waste tank is insulated and heated by the Truma. In the case of B-Starline (which were effectively B-Klasse spec on a Merc chassis, there is no double floor either, but we have been out in ours in snow and ice several times with no problem. However, I know that the waste system is insulated and heated in these.
> 
> Philip


Good Point regarding the Bees! I always get confused with them

TM


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I'm not really in the market for a new van, having only bought our B544 in November. However, if I was still looking, I would certainly of travelled for a viewing.
Compared to the 1996-2000 vans selling for around 20k, it does look good value.
I did do a quick google search and noticed that a few hire companies have them, particularly the classic version, so maybe this is an ex-hire vehicle. It would explain the the low asking price.

Re the Euramobil - wrong layout for me, and EM's in general are too big for our needs. Nonetheless I do love them, quality finish throughout and tremendous value for money. If we were full timing a Euramobil 810, would certainly be on the shortlist.

Dan


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Subject to the usual inspection/condition etc obviously.

On the face of it, it's an absolute bargain.

The B-classics were not "that" much cheaper than a B-class. In 2003, that 575 had a base price without extras of 64,000 Euros. An equivalent length B-class averaged 69-70,000 Euros.

You'll be lucky to find a good B-Class on an 03 for much under 30k, if at all.

If it is good condition, maintained etc, in my view its £5k cheaper than I'd expect, and someone is going to get a steal. Why? I really dont know, I dont think the mileage is high enough for an ex hire vehicle. My friend is on the lookout for one and I highlighted this but sadly the layout just doesnt suit. 

As stated, they dont have the double floor like the B-Class, its single like the Starlines which isnt an issue at all for most. Construction (walls, roof etc) is identical.

The interior spec is almost identical to the B-Class, they just dont have quite as many of the "touches". eg the over door info panel is traditional analogue not lcd and the windows are the 3 catch variant rather than the single catch. Heating, water, bathroom fittings, kitchen fittings all the same. Woodwork slightly different design but same build.

If I was in the market for one I'd be down there like a shot. It might be a dog but doesnt look it from the pics and at that money its got to be worth a serious look.

Gareth


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JeanLuc said:


> Just one point to be aware of. This is a B Classic, not a B-Klasse. I'm not sure what the detailed differences are, but the Classics were cheaper than the B-Klasse. I can see that the roof and side-wall join looks different. On the B-Klasse, the roof curves over to form the top of the side, and the seam is about 6 inches down from the top. In the Classic, the joint is at the corner of the flat and upright.
> I believe the interior finish was a bit different too. Also, the Classic did not have an Alko chassis and double floor: it was built on a standard Ducato base. The lack of double floor doesn't mean it will not be good for low temperatures however, but I would check whether the waste tank is insulated and heated by the Truma. In the case of B-Starline (which were effectively B-Klasse spec on a Merc chassis, there is no double floor either, but we have been out in ours in snow and ice several times with no problem. However, I know that the waste system is insulated and heated in these.
> 
> Philip


They must have changed the construction then a few years later, ours is a 07 reg (2006 model 660 classic on a merc) the roof curves over to form the top of the sides about 6 inches from the top as you say Philip.

The general construction of the vehicle is the dead same as the more expensive models, real quality, winterised etc.

Even though it was supposed to be an introduction to motorhoming and the base model i can,t believe they built some on mercs, all winterised the same as the better ones.

I think the main difference inbetween the different models is the spec inside, ie, manual electric ignition hob, speakers in rear, flyscreen, big fridge/freezer, cab air con, cruise control, drop down tv cupboard, a few other bits and pieces, they then put different packages in place which you request when ordering.

Ours came with all of the above and more, although we bought from new we didn,t order but the packages were listed on the spec.
The only thing i would want would be 2 airbags, the same as the s Classes :lol: 
I think the vehicle in question is worth a look at this price, so what i,m saying is just because its a classic, don't discount it just because of that.

Paul.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think the roof construction was changed after the van in question was produced. I was not suggesting that there is anything inferior about the Classic, merely pointing out that there should be a price difference between the one on offer and an equivalent B-Klasse.

I have a 2005 UK catalogue and the new price difference for the only comparable pair that were listed for UK sale in that year was quite significant. (The B575 was not in the catalogue).

B-Klasse 544 £50,945
B Classic 544 £41,545

Difference £9,400

Both vans with 2.8 JTD engines and on the Ducato 18 or Ducato 18 / Alko chassis. Basic vehicles with no extras or packs.

Philip


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just my opinion but the layout is not very good. It has no lounging seats and would be a good choice for only a very few users

As already said it is the very basic A Class Hymer without the double floor etc.

The price would seem to be realistic to me given to me layout


Richard...


----------

